# The perfect flame....?



## Donn2390 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a 40 k btu Mendota I have been using for a few months now, but have a question about adjusting the flame for maximum efficiency.
 The manufacturers instructions are vague. The say to set shutter valve to from 1/8 to 1/4". At that setting, the flame is mostly orange, and the color doesn't seem to change much as I open the shutter further.
 I don't seem to have a lot of sooting on the glass. How do I adjust for max efficiency? Give me a good plan for adjusting the flame..
    Thank you


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 10, 2009)

If you want maximum efficiency, open the air shutter completely. 
A BLUE flame is burning cleaner & is more efficient than a YELLOW one.
Take a look as a gas furnace or boiler...The only
time the flame is YELLOW is when you disturb dust or dirt & it burns up.
Unfortnately, wood fires burn YELLOW & that's what gas fireplaces are meant to represent...
If you want it to look REALISTIC, that's another issue...
The flames should be YELLOW at the top & BLUE towards the burner holes...
If your flames appear ORANGE, they're starving for O2 & will soot up both your logs & glass...


----------

